# Reef lighting for freshwater plants?



## kshah (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't have the charts handy, but from what I understand, 10k lights emit a spectrum of light that doesn't overlap well with the overall absorption spectrum of plants. They take in more red than blue from what I remember of biology. That said, if your fixtures have enough of the proper lighting for the plants, an actinic bulb might be ok to keep. Others will be more knowledgeable about whether those bulbs will help algae enough to warrant not using them. 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

10K will work fine for plants. The actinic wont do a lot for growth, but if you like the look, go for it.

Most people choose bulbs that look good to them, rather than a certain spectrum.


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

If you like the blue tint and also want the plant to maintain growth, keep the actinics, just switch out the the 10,000K and put in a daylight. Hope the color is to your likings. Blue is for chlorophyll cell to grow big(muscle) and red for maturity(cell mutilplication-hence richness in color)

I tested many bulbs with my nano/picos. I can keep them in just 12,000K too. When I use 10,000K there is slightly more aglae on the glass, when I use 4000K, there are even more algae and definitely too yellow. I did try blue ALONE, the plant white out and wither-may be the light I put there is too strong and burn them or of other reasons. I will mix a red in next time to test again, then I can conclude what's going on. So basically if you are not growing light demanding plants, any light under 12,000K should be good.


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

I use a coralife light in my 90 gallon (though not planted), with 2x 21" 65 watt 10,000k daylights, and 2x 65 watt actinic..

and I spend more time cleaning algae than looking at my fahaka through clear glass..





..and its only on 6 hours a day.


----------



## Inkling (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't do it! I did it once...and the algae destroyed everything. It was like a plague.


----------



## Porsche (Nov 10, 2010)

iKine said:


> I use a coralife light in my 90 gallon (though not planted), with 2x 21" 65 watt 10,000k daylights, and 2x 65 watt actinic..
> 
> and I spend more time cleaning algae than looking at my fahaka through clear glass..
> 
> ...


really? what kind of algae?i suppose every tank will have some algae attached to the glass. 

so what is your point, what bulbs should you use then?


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

It was not only the glass, and it would be back within 24 hours. 
Covering everything from the sand, to rocks, driftwood and glass.

I now switched to 6500k daylights and im not seeing nearly as much algae bloom.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

The 10000K will be fine, I had 260W of 10000K PC and my plants did great.


----------



## Porsche (Nov 10, 2010)

sounds great


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

what is ur level your trying to keep ur nitrates at? most of us are tryin to keep our levels up for the plants not down *but not going super high lvls* i would be more worried about having to much light with no co2? as it wasnt mentioned, pick what ever kelvin rating is pleasant to u your plants will do fine, what is your lighting that your looking to use ? t5 cfl t8 mh? an watt? as it would give better advice to you if it should work or just to much light.


----------



## Porsche (Nov 10, 2010)

HypnoticAquatic said:


> what is ur level your trying to keep ur nitrates at? most of us are tryin to keep our levels up for the plants not down *but not going super high lvls* i would be more worried about having to much light with no co2? as it wasnt mentioned, pick what ever kelvin rating is pleasant to u your plants will do fine, what is your lighting that your looking to use ? t5 cfl t8 mh? an watt? as it would give better advice to you if it should work or just to much light.


2x24W t5ho

I dont want any plants, but i need them to suck my the nitrate, that's why. however how would you deal with ammonia > nitrite > nitrate the final product is going to stay in the water unless you do frequent water changes. my tank is a 30G i dont want to dump 10 gal each time and top off with another 10gal. It's too troublesome


----------

